# Controlar pantalla radio coche



## wachicoco (Feb 3, 2012)

saludos!

Estoy intentando llevar a cabo un proyecto pero me fallan algunas cosas que son indispensables jejeje

os comento, mi coche traia una radio, en concreto una philips modelo 22 DC 722/65. esta tenia un display aparte que era donde aparecia la informacion de las emisoras.

El tema es que al cambiar la radio del coche por un radiocd, esa pantallita ya solo me marca la informacion del ordenador de abordo.

Mi intencion es poder usar el display para mostrar informacion. Mirando los esquemas de conexion de la radio con la pantalla, solo se conectan a traves de 3 cables, uno de ellos tiene 12v al encender la radio. Estoy casi seguro que la comunicacion se hace a traves del protocolo I2C que precisamente invento philips, el tema es que he estado haciendo pruebas con un arduino con el protocolo y conectandolo a la pantalla pero no consigo que muestre nada de nada.

alguien podria darme ideas o soluciones???

muchas gracias


----------



## wachicoco (Feb 8, 2012)

confirmado!

usa el protocolo i2c para la comunicacion!

he estado probando con el arduino pero no consigo que muestre lo mas minimo

me podeis ayudar???


----------



## wachicoco (Abr 19, 2012)

nadie tiene alguna idea???


----------

